# Software Build v10.2 2020.11.105.1 cf2b072f822c



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This just popped up on a single car in teslascope. There's no additional information. Given how old this series is, I'm assuming this is a beta build.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.11.105.1

This was a Model 3 with hardware 2.5 (supposedly). It was upgraded from 2020.28.6 just a few minutes ago.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/history?version=&model=model3

I'm just going to create a non-sticky thread for now. If this ends up being a full series, I'll make this sticky and expand the OP.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm, someone on reddit reports that his new Model 3 came with this version installed.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/i8r4zd/dash_cam_with_sandisk_extreme_pro_ssd_not_working/g1akpz4


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Teslafi shows 4 installs - all new cars per mileage and VIN, however the SW was just installed this past weekend, it didn't leave the factory with it. 3 cars show HW3 and one 2.5. The 2.5 is an anomaly likely. I don't think Teslafi is detecting this automatically again so it is likely bad user input or Tesla is doing something they were doing in China which is still using the older HW unless the owner has ordered FSD. All cars are in the US.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Is there any significance in that "week" number?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I think something is amiss here. This build indicates it is from week 11 of this year. That can't be right. There are week 32 builds in the wild right now.
In fact 2020.32.2 was just released today.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I wouldn't read too much into the week number. Software development at this scale tends to be done in various branches.

Let's say that Tesla updated one of the hardware components of a Model 3 - let's suppose that they're secretly already installing new battery packs in the cars before battery day, but not announcing it . That new hardware will work with current software, but it is different enough that it really benefits from some major changes to the software. The team working on that new software will start developing the required changes on a particular branch - in this case the 2020.11 branch. They'll wait until they have their feature stable before they start porting their changes forward into the main repository. The fact that this software has a minor version of 105 suggests that they were having a lot of issues getting some particular feature working correctly. So they've kind of "fallen behind" compared to how most features are developed and then "pulled up" to the main repository.

This is just speculation based on my own previous experience working for a company that managed software releases in a similar manner.


----------



## Agnstodds (Jul 17, 2020)

I took delivery of my car last week and I also have this software version


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Agnstodds said:


> I took delivery of my car last week and I also have this software version


Can you post a screenshot of the release notes?


----------



## Alpentesla (Aug 10, 2020)

I have the same version in new M3 LR, I picked up 8/21 in Germany. VIN 760. There are no updates shown.
As far as I found out, there are no release infos.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Alpentesla said:


> I have the same version in new M3 LR, I picked up 8/21 in Germany. VIN 760. There are no updates shown.
> As far as I found out, there are no release infos.


Tap the Tesla "T" at the top of the screen. Where it shows you the software version, there should also be a link for "Release Notes".


----------



## rayath12572 (Aug 24, 2020)

im on the 2020.11.105 update, its missing alot of features like the side camera repeaters on reverse. seems like the factory update the car comes with now. Any idea when ill get a more current update?


----------

